
Is 40s too old for a PM job - zgina
hey y&#x27;all,<p>I am in early 40s and I moved into PM late in my career from Engineering. I had weird experience with a well known public company in the valley and that led to all sorts of speculations about age and sex etc. 
Is there a preference given to younger PM over older PM in the valley, assuming all things equal (experience, education, interview)? 
It is ok if it&#x27;s true, it just changes my strategy by gaining additional experience outside my work or seek out riskier projects, with the goal to make my case more appealing.
Going back to engineering isn&#x27;t an option. I absolutely love PM work.
======
gamechangr
A bunch of people will say age doesn't matter, but it does.

There are plenty of exceptions. People sometimes quote exceptions as the rule
"I know this one guys who works at Apple that still programs and he's 59".

There are plenty of older PM who do a great job, but that's not the same thing
as saying "assuming all things equal" != you have an equal percentage chance
at getting the job.

(Just some dudes opinion )- I believe someone younger has an advantage if
you're truly equal. You need to be better than equal :)

------
slater
I want to say "older" PMs are more.. respected..?

To answer the title: No. But, of course, the valley's gonna valley.

